# Which would you pick



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Narrowing it down to the line now. Here are my choices which would you go with:

--CZ-SP01 

--Springfield XD--if i get this one it will be my first polymere firearm, but I do like the way this feels its very comfortable


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Which one feels better? What's it going to be used for? What size XD? Can you rent and try them out at a range?


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

As beefy said you need to try them both, I will say I have two XD's the 45 tac good for LE work and target shooting. I also have the XD40 compact which is nice for CC for me. I like them and like how they feel in my hands.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have both the CZ 75 SP01 Tactical and the XDM(9)..I love both, each has its own characteristics..Now I learned how to shoot all my guns at 15 yards with equal accuracy, but at 25 yards, the CZ is still my favorite, some how I shoot this gun better than the others at extended ranges (i.e. more than 15 yrds), and when I do my bowling pin shoot out, its my CZ.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a HUGE CZ fan, bitten by the bug. However, in your case, I'd suggest going with the XD. Being a very reliable and proven platform (like the CZ), and being popular in the US (unlike the CZ), there are lots of aftermarket parts and accessories readily available from any distributor you may prefer. Also, the gun is much lighter and would more readily lend itself to concealed carry for someone new to the CCW experience. Both are great guns but XD might be a better choice based on your desire for carry.


----------

